# [2010] Enabling mobile apps for TUG



## zazz

Brian,

Has there been any thought to adding functionality for mobile board apps like Tapatalk, touchBB, Forum Runner, etc.

Admittedly I don't post as much as the others.  But now that I traded in the stinkphone for a smartphone, I would like to be able to read and reply to posts while I am on the go.  

I only have an Iphone so I don't know if certain apps cross platforms for the Android phones.  Personally I use Tapatalk only because a couple of other forums I read support that.  But the others are good as well.

Not sure if there is a lot of demand on this forum, I searched but didn't see any recent requests on the topic.


----------



## djs

I have a blackberry and am able to read/post on TUG.  I don't use an app just go onto the site directly.


----------



## davidvel

I'm posting from android based evo. Site looks great!


----------



## brigechols

This reply written and submitted from an iPhone


----------



## geoffb

Other forums I use have enabled the site for the Tapatalk apps (www.tapatalk.com) and I have been trying out the free read-only version of the app. 

I am impressed enough with it to pay for the full version.

vBulletin 3.7.x/3.8.x/4.0.x is supported by the product and I would encourage TUG to consider adding this when the forum is upgraded to one of those versions since there is no cost to the site, the individual users bear the cost of buying the app they want to use it.

-G


----------



## TUGBrian

geoffb said:


> Other forums I use have enabled the site for the Tapatalk apps (www.tapatalk.com) and I have been trying out the free read-only version of the app.
> 
> I am impressed enough with it to pay for the full version.
> 
> vBulletin 3.7.x/3.8.x/4.0.x is supported by the product and I would encourage TUG to consider adding this when the forum is upgraded to one of those versions since there is no cost to the site, the individual users bear the cost of buying the app they want to use it.
> 
> -G



I personally have no issues with enabling features like this when we decide to upgrade vbulletin next.


----------



## Ridewithme38

+1 for TapaTalk...i use this on alot of other forums i post on...its a nice easy program


----------



## MULTIZ321

I have a Motorola Droid Smartphone. I'm able to access Tug via the internet
on my Droid.

Would adding a mobile phone app to access Tug add any additional functionalities for those of us who have SmartPhones that we don't get by accessing Tug via the internet provider we use on the phones?


Richard


----------



## SDKath

Tapatalk makes it MUCH easier to read the boards and reply (versus pulling it up on your browser, which is slow and small and laggy sometimes).

I am voting for activating it too.  I don't think you need to upgrade the site to do this.  The link from tapatalk.com should give BBS owners the info needed.

Katherine
(and her Droid X)


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> I personally have no issues with enabling features like this when we decide to upgrade vbulletin next.




Brian,

Am I correct in interpreting from your reply that the current Tug vbulletin software will not support Tapatalk?  

If so, any timeline for when Tug will upgrade vbulletin?

Here's another vote for enabling TapaTalk.  I've downloaded TapaTalk on my smartphone (Motorola Droid) and used it to navigate a couple of forums.
It was much easier to navigate them with TapaTalk.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## PortableTech

I know this is an old thread, but for what it is worth, +1 for Taptalk.

-- PortableTech


----------



## TUGBrian

currently getting our ducks in a row for an upgrade to the latest version of vbulletin.


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> currently getting our ducks in a row for an upgrade to the latest version of vbulletin.




Brian,

As you're probably aware - Tug will receive free advertising  from TapaTalk once Tug upgrades to the latest version of vbulletin and enables TapaTalk for users to access TUG with their SmartPhones. 

TapaTalk lists all the sites that one can access through their portal. Tug would be added to that list. So this would be an icing on the cake benefit.


Richard


----------



## SDKath

Happy to hear that you are looking at an upgrade.  Most of my friends use smart phones to access BBS these days so it's great to get with the times.  

Katherine


----------



## MULTIZ321

Linhely,

See my posts #8 and #10 in this thread.

With TapaTalk it is easier and quicker to navigate.

Richard

P.S. I tried to do this as a "Quote" to your post but I just downloaded Firefox 4.1 and it wouldn't let me do it - said my reply was less than 10 characters. Must be a bug in the program.


----------



## 3kids4me

The biggest issue I have when accessing the internet on my Blackberry is the tiny type.  I have to hit the "zoom" button, adjust the zoom to where I can see it, and then hit it again to "freeze" the zoom.  Then it's too big to navigate around.  Maybe I'm supposed to be using a different kind of browser with my BB to make it easier and I'm just not adept enough?


----------



## dougef

BUMP - anything new here?  I am interested in tapatalk if TUG is participating.


----------



## TUGBrian

we will most certainly be upgrading to a newer version of VB in the future yes.


----------



## StevenTing

Ya, get Tapatalk.  It's free for the board owner and it's just a plugin that takes less than a minute to install.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

StevenTing said:


> Ya, get Tapatalk.  It's free for the board owner and it's just a plugin that takes less than a minute to install.



Just looking at Tapatalk in iTunes.. It is $2.99 am i looking at the right thing?

Does it work w/ TUG BBS on the iPhone and iPad?


----------



## StevenTing

mitchandjeanette said:


> Just looking at Tapatalk in iTunes.. It is $2.99 am i looking at the right thing?
> 
> Does it work w/ TUG BBS on the iPhone and iPad?



TUG doesn't have tapatalk installed.  That us the right app for the end user if they did have it installed.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

StevenTing said:


> TUG doesn't have tapatalk installed.  That is the right app for the end user if they did have it installed.



thanks StevenTing



> TUGBrian	  currently getting our ducks in a row for an upgrade to the latest version of vbulletin.



Brian, are your ducks still getting in a row??


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, we are still planning on upgrading to the latest version of VB.


----------



## StevenTing

An upgrade to VB should not be necessary for tapatalk but I'll have to check the site to be sure.


----------



## raptor78

I know we are all busy but can we finish getting the ducks in a row? A VB upgrade isn't that intense I do them on a regular basis 

Let's take this group into the 21at century and get some mobile enablement ... Might see a posting increase even...

<crowd chanting>
Upgrade upgrade upgrade upgrade...
    



Mike


----------

